

Big Dreams Require Big Thinkers - sethkravitz
http://technori.com/2012/07/2309-big-dreams-require-big-thinkers/

======
mikecane
Wow. That reminds me of A Message to Garcia:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Message_to_Garcia> and
<http://www.birdsnest.com/garcia.htm>

------
pooriaazimi
> _To his credit, Mark chose to think big. It’s no surprise that he is now one
> of the Senior Executives of Red Box where he currently serves as SVP of
> Strategy, Innovation & New Business. A perfect gig for someone who thinks
> big._

With all respect, it was a silly article. Guy decides to say 'Okay' to a
higher-ranking officer once in his career (who used to shout or cry like a
goddamn child whenever others didn't listen to him), and you magically psycho-
analyzed ( _it's not the word I want to use, but I'm not English and can't
think of anything better_ ) him and decided that he's a good fit for his new
position at Red Box company (I have no clue whatever the hell that company
does). He might be the perfect guy for the job, but how did you conclude that
from this short scene?

I just _hate_ when I see posts like this that try to capsulate a human being
(that has lived 50+ years, or 1,650,000,000+ seconds) into just one or two
brief instances and/or key decisions in their lives.

People are more than the sum of the few key decisions they make (and this
wasn't even a key decision).

------
WalterSear
I'm not sure what I'm supposed to take away from this story. Perhaps someone
can enlighten me?

It just doesn't seem any different from a host of corporate conferences I've
help produce. The fact that they got Herbie Hancock shows that this wasn't
balls instead of budget.

Even Micheal Jackson likes macs? Working at a popular, high profile tech firm
can help when making cold calls?

tx

~~~
biot
The post title is about big dreams. Jobs could have thought "Michael Jackson
would be great to have but he's too big of a star and would never agree, so
let's settle for Herbie Hancock instead". The outcome would have been exactly
the same. Instead, Jobs wanted it to happen, and Mark didn't know any better
so he tried to make it happen. And guess what... it would have happened, if
only for the budget mismatch.

That in and of itself would be a nice historical story and no takeaway is
required. However, if you insist on there being a takeaway, then try this one
on for size: don't put artificial limits on what you think is possible. Move
forward and make it happen as your assumptions about what is possible and what
isn't are probably wrong.

~~~
WalterSear
Except that's not dreaming so big, IMHO. And experience.

------
jere
The punchline of the article was pretty funny.

The title of this submission, however, is pretty damn misleading.

------
peterwwillis
_Only big thinkers can realize big dreams._ And only pretentious writers can
write pretentious copy.

------
petercooper
And big pockets too, it seems!

